# What's the most boring job you've ever had?



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

I have been through so many jobs that I've experienced all settings.

The most boring job I've ever had was sitting at a lone desk with nine other people at their lone desks and they never talked to anyone. Only a little bit at lunch breaks did they. It was a 7am to 3pm shift, too.

I couldn't stay awake not because it's an early shift, but because the job was so boring and put me to sleep. I was wide awake, fully awake when I got there. I've never dozed off on the clock at all until this desk job. It wasn't a computer job it was coiling guitar strings all day and rolling cotton all day and no computer was on the desk, just a blank desk and a box of strings and packets. At first I thought how cool that type of mundane job sounded, but when I did it for 8 hours a day for two days it got old fast. I met this girl who has been at that job for three years who trained me. I' was like, "Wow, how can she stay awake!"

You'd think rolling cotton is easy. It looked easy when she showed me, but it was the hardest thing I've ever done.

The supervisor just gave me a pack of strings to tie up and called it a day for 8 hours.

Most of my friends are people I work with since all I do is work and can't go out that's where I meet new people.
One of my roommates is a former friend I volunteered with at another job.

I don't like jobs where people say you can't talk to anyone or shouldn't trust anyone at work. It makes the day go by so slow. They see these people 40 hours a week, I don't get why they wouldn't want to befriend someone they see all the time so it's not a hostile environment.

What's the most boring job you've ever had?
Are you friends with the people you work with, talk to them at work, or not at all?


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

the most boring job I ever had was one that I had to pick up the phone all day sitting in a desk, holy shoot that was boring and scary because it looks like it was never going to end, when I got fired I never felt so happy, I don't feel like having a boss ever again too


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Worked nights in a warehouse once. Moved packages from the conveyor belt and built pallets for shipping. Shrink wrapped them and put a label on em'. Repeat for 10 hours. No radios or music allowed, and they really cracked down on "talking" because it "affected productivity". So, just work, shut up and work more.



Weee.. fun.


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Worked nights in a warehouse once. Moved packages from the conveyor belt and built pallets for shipping. Shrink wrapped them and put a label on em'. Repeat for 10 hours. No radios or music allowed, and they really cracked down on "talking" because it "affected productivity". So, just work, shut up and work more.
> 
> 
> 
> Weee.. fun.


That sounds awful not being allowed to talk!

I've had lenient bosses before who let us goof off as long as we're still keeping up with work. Every time someone turned around a co-worker and I would be laughing all the time but we still made quotas at the end of the night no matter how much time we slacked and goofed off, we still did everything. I liked that place. It was too bad it was only temp and didn't have a 40 hour week.

They were like how the hell do my friend and I goof off and still make the highest quotas.

Some bosses need to stop being too serious all the time. They need to realize there needs to be a balance of work and fun.


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

I've had several boring jobs. I think the most boring was when I was a security guard in college. I was first posted at an ice cream plant, where I worked late night and weekend shifts and sat in a guard shack for 8 hours. Mostly I just did homework, but I also had to do hourly rounds, check the temperatures on various gauges, and answer the phone... which was extremely rare, because who calls an ice cream plant at 2am? Answer: nobody. The closest thing to excitement on that job was that people would occasionally break in to try to siphon off buckets of ammonia from a large tank outside in order to make meth. Never happened on my shifts, though.

Then, after an argument with my supervisor, I got transferred to a payroll facility. That was even more boring, but it paid better.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

Data entry at a shipping company. It was a 1pm-9pm shift, but the drivers didn't start coming in until about 3pm and we were usually done by about 7pm. So it was 2 hours of thumb twiddling at the beginning of shift and 2 hours at the end, plus an hour-long dinner break. I read a lot of books while I was there.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Desktop publishing at an advertising company.

The job wasn't bad in general and sometimes included pretty cool assignments, but also very long periods where there was absolutely nothing to do, and the worst was all the real estate stuff we did. I often had to spend weeks on end meticulously editing large amounts of technical drawings for various purposes. Some versions had to have all the technical info, some just needed the measurements, others needed to be filled in with stupid little furniture drawings we made... that was boring as fuck, and any mistake could turn out to be a big problem. It was also a very lonely job because i had no collegues at all, just two bosses.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Probably Fantastic Sam's receptionist.

They also said my coffee was bad, and it was like the only thing l did.


l feel like there was something worse, but can't remember. l did a brief stint in a packing and shipping warehouse which many people find boring, and l guess it was but l got to wear my Ipod.


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

I worked in a forms manufacturing plant for two years, 10 to 16 hours a day, usually 7 days a week, counting and putting forms in boxes. Also shrink wrapping/cutting/gluing/stapling them on occasion and some warehouse work. When I got a day off, I did not know what to do with it. Mind numbing. But, it paid for a really awesome six months backpacking through China, Tibet, Nepal and India.


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

years ago I spent about 2 years as a deputy sheriff. Road patrol - talk about BORING Gawd I thought I was going to die of Boredom. Contrary to hollywood folks being a fucking cop is actually very boring if you have any level of Ni whatsoever. I had to create my own excitement: like on 4th of July weekend see if I could actually use up an entire ticket book before the shift was over.Plus cops in general are a bunch of boring flatliner SJ's talking about last nights ball game and all of that level of mindless bullshit. At least it was back in the late 70's tho when a cop could still get away with beating the fuk out of violent drug heads with a 6 cell kel-lite. Anyway I was bored to death; finished my education got my degrees in Mathematics and geodetic engineering - moved on. To this day I laugh whenever I see a cop - I think "What a fucking boring idiot".


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Machine operator in a factory. I cut bar stock to 10" in length, then tapered the ends. Everything was automated so my only purpose was to move things from machine A to machine B then to a box. No music. Nobody to talk with. Just me, my thoughts, and the sound of grinding metal. By day one I got used to working with the machine. By day two, I _was_ the machine!


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Retail in a mall that was 20 or 30 years past its prime.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

My work study was as a secretary in the history department. Only time it got interesting was when representatives of student athletes would call to complain about departmental policies for things like makeup exams. These people came across as so entitled that I very much enjoyed putting them in their place.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Cheese factory. I had some cool coworkers around my age so we used to joke around and make the days go faster but 14 hours of making cheese in the hot summer sucked.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Stadium Plastics ltd
Plastic moulds (car dashboards, shower casings etc) are manufactured in a machine and dispensed onto a conveyor belt.
My job was to take a razor and cut off the defections and excess plastic near the sealing points.

The plastic leaves the machine at 80'c
Bare handed is the only way to handle it precisely.
Then stack it and call a supervisor when your batch is full.


----------



## sarahabel83 (Mar 12, 2014)

I had worked as a data entry operator in a finance firm, was the most boring and depressive job of my life. I got so much of stress and unable to work. Then I have changed the company and now working as a lead consultant in a finance firm only. Here Job satisfaction is the motto of the company. They take care of employees enjoyment as well. We have a fun work place. I feel that it is very important to have fun in working.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Worked at a convention/exhibition/conference/concert venue. Biiiiiig place. Had to help set up for all the events, mostly moving furniture around. Was fun for the first year as all the stuff was new to me, but then all the shows came round again and it was very repetitive. 

The worst part was when the events were open. I'd finished with the setup so just had to do 'customer service' duties. This would often involve standing in the same spot for up to 8 hours, with just the odd stroll up and down for a few metres, and I'd have to help people even if they probably didn't need help, just because that's what was expected of me.

It's the most soul-destroying thing I've ever done. Some people wouldn't mind it, but it utterly destroys the INTP mind. _Utterly destroys_.


----------



## Madam (Apr 1, 2012)

Office junior when I was 16. I really had nothing to do, nobody there had anything to do. At about the same time a city festival began, so they gave me something like 10.000 tickets and I had to put a stamp on every single one of them before they could be sold.


----------



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

I tried working at Sears once. Lasted a little over a month. First two weeks as an appliances sales associate - no one willing to really train me on the phones or anything else. (100% commission, too). Didn't really know how to "self teach" everything there is to know about washers, dryers, etc., and didn't really care to because I had no interest in it. 

Then I was moved into price tagging and inventory because it "would've been easier", but god everything was so scattered I just didn't care for it. Eventually got fired. Can't say I was upset about that. 

My current job involves a lot of office work (phone calls, paperwork, the occasional deadline to meet), but my boss is super lenient and allows me and my coworkers to joke around.


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

Gardening.


----------

